# new owner waiting delivery



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

:lol: hi with have a hymer classic 644 2005 would like to no if this has a electric water heater


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

yes it will have


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Brandon1 and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. May your stay with us be a long and fruitful one. Well done also for becoming a FULL member by subscribing! 

As a subscriber, there are lots of things you can now do, for example, if you go to the Membership flag just above, you can look for all the members who have Hymer 644s. There are 73 of them!! Also, as a subscriber, you could send a Private Message (PM) to any of them, asking for further info.

Whatever you decide, I can at least say that you have chosen a very popular motorhome which lots of folk enjoy. I just hope you get out in yours and enjoy using it for days out, weekends/nights away, as well as longer holidays.

Stay well. :wink:


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks a lot cant seem to find the membership flag thing a bit thick


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, go to the row above which is below the top yellow row and above the one with the garage symbol and select "Memberlist".
You can then search for those members who have the MH that you enter in the search box.

[It may though be of limited use as a search for my MH, Chausson Welcome 75, bought up 7 members including myself. The other 6 members had only posted a combined total of 18 times with none being recent.]


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Brandon1. Try this link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/members.html

Now fill in the info for the motorhome. RayC is correct when he suggests limited use for the info. But of those 73 I mentioned earlier, several DO post or have posted a number of times.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

just did that and really suprised myself with another 6 owners
simon


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

brandon1 said:


> :lol: hi with have a hymer classic 644 2005 would like to no if this has a electric water heater


230v electric water heating was an optional extra on nearly all Hymers in 2005 - it will have it _only_ if specified by the original purchaser. It was quite an expensive extra.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are buying an 'official UK' van, i.e. one that was sold originally by Brownhills / Hymer UK, then according to the 2005 price list, of which I have a copy, the electric water heating was a £386 option on B-Classic at the time. If you are buying a continental spec van then who knows? But generally, they have even less in the standard spec.

By the way, the price list does not show a B-Classic 644 in that year, but it does show a B-Classic 664, which has a similar layout. Again, that may be different in the case of the continental line-up for 2005.

One final point - and I realise this is too late to be of much use, but have you checked which chassis the van is built on. The standard for B-Classic was the Fiat Ducato 15, or 'light chassis'. The heavier Ducato 18 was an upgrade option which lifted the Gross Vehicle Weight from 3.5 to 3.8 tonnes. A further upgrade with the '18' was possible, taking GVW to 3.9 tonnes. The point being of course, that maximum payload with the '15' chassis will be in the region of 350 kg.

Hope this helps, rather than hinders.

Philip


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

i think our van i a fiat ducato 2.8 coachbuilt with a hymerbody does this make sence 8O


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

brandon1 said:


> i think our van i a fiat ducato 2.8 coachbuilt with a hymerbody does this make sence 8O


If it is a coach-built, that suggests it is a C-Classic 644, rather than a B-Classic. The C-Class has a 'lump on its head' for the over-cab bed, whilst the B-Class (Hymer terminology) is a UK A-Class (profile like a small coach).

There was a C-Classic 644 in 2005, so I guess you are buying one of those. The chassis is a Fiat Ducato but there are two variables. In 2005, it could have either a 2.3 or 2.8 litre JTD engine, and they could be paired with either the '15' or heavier '18' chassis. The 15 was the standard with 18 being an option. In fact, payload is not such an issue here because the C644 is lighter than the B664 (Classics) so you should have a bit of lee-way.

Electric water heating was an option on this van too.

Philip


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

hi jeanluc ours has the hump on the roof it is a 2.8 asked the saleman if it had a eletric water heater which he replied that it has but looking on this forum now having doubts


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

When you collect your motorhome, make sure the dealer takes time to give you a proper hand-over. There are a lot of things to understand about the workings and the session should take about an hour - possibly longer. (Forgive me if this is 'teaching you to 'suck eggs', but I am guessing you are new to this. We were, 2 1/2 years ago, but you pick it up very quickly.)
Your heating sustem should be a Truma C3402 and it is controlled by a rotary switch (on/off and temperature dial) on a wall somewhere. If there is an electric heating element in it as well, there should be a second switch next to the main one.
Do make sure you have the owner's manual for the van and there are often additional manuals for things like the Truma heater, gas regulators, fridge etc. (But these are covered in the Hymer manual anyway.)

Hope all goes well with the new van.

Philip


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

bit worried if it does not have electric water heater it would be dear to run on gas :?: we plan to use regular could it be modified :?: 8)


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's not dear to run it on gas. In fact the Truma system is primarily a gas heater. Those who have the additional electric system report that it is slower to heat (obviously fastest with both switched on).
We rarely hook up to 230V anyway, preferring to rely on battery power, but then we have 2 x 110Ah batteries and tend to move quite often. We can last 3 or 4 nights in deep winter and probably a week in summer without re-charging batteries. So we use gas most of the time for heating water, space heating (in winter), the fridge and of course cooking.
In summer, we have managed over two weeks on one gas bottle (we have a twin Gaslow refillable system). In winter it can go down a bit sharpish, but that's when you need the gas for space heating.

There is an electric retro-fit for the Truma system. It is an external collar, a bit like an electric blanket on steroids. I don't know if it can be fitted to the C3402. I believe it costs around £260 and is a bit fiddly to fit; presumably another £100+ if you have to pay someone to fit it for you. You can buy a lot of gas for that amount!

Have a search in the forums, there has been previous discussion about fitting these.

Philip


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for the info spoke to the dealers today (brownhills) at newark the salesman who i orginally spoke to who said one was fitted as agreed to fit one and we have sorted out a deal the salesman was first class


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Brandon1, you have a PM.


----------



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

had the van 3 weeks pleased with it so far we would like to fit some extra power points 240 volts is this a diy job i have some exeerience :?:


----------

